# help identify this S14 wing



## DaveyGravy (Mar 1, 2020)

I've been searching all night for this wing and the only thing ive seen is a really low res picture on an owner's manual. Its carbon fiber with the side plates looking like shark fins that have covers to the screws to take out the centerpiece of the wing. i guess its part of a sports package but i cant find it anywhere if its an oem part for the s14. 


update: i found this pic


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Most likely an aftermarket add-on. Looks good on the car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It wasn't available in the US. That's a Silvia pictured. Starting with the S13 Silvia's in Japan, Nissan started using trim designations of "J," "K" and "Q." The "J" trim was dropped when the S14 Silva came out. The "Q" and "K" designations of the S14 Silvia featured large wings and some mild ground affects, such as the Silvia "K" below. Now, that wing is a bit smaller than the black one you have pictured, but it does appear similar in size to the one in the manual, although styled a little different. I'm not sure if they changed the wing over the years or if there was a dealer option available that is similar to to what you have pictured? You could probably find a forum more specifically geared towards 240SX/Silvia owners that would likely have a better answer to your question.


----------

